# Black spots on my plants



## Fish are friends (5 Apr 2021)

I’ve noticed lately that my plants have developed black spots on some of the leaves. I’m guessing it’s algae of some sort. The lights are on for 9 hrs. I’ve recently changed the t8 lights for a nicrew skyled and I have a Superfish retro led. its a 250l tank 60cm deep I dose tnc complete once a weeek. im guessing it’s possibly too much light. What do you think.


----------



## GHNelson (5 Apr 2021)

Tad more information needed!





						Please read the guidelines for Algae help!
					

Dear Member  Please give as much detail as possible regarding your aquarium set-up, when requiring advice/help! Please upload photographs if possible. Copy and Paste the numbered questions and add your answers next to each!  1. Size of tank in litres. 2. Age of the set - up. 3. Filtration. 4...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Fish are friends (5 Apr 2021)

sorry I’ll add the extra info.
1: the tank is 250l
2: been set up just over 3 months
3: I’m running a Boyu ef35 and an internal sponge bubble filter
4: I’ve got a Superfish 30w retro LED and a nicrew skyLED which are on for 9 hrs a day.
5: the substrate is Colombo flora base pro with a gravel topper
6: non co2
7: ferts are 25ml of TNC complete once a week
8: 30% water chage every 2 weeks with dechlorinated tap water
9: anubias consensus, Amazon swords, cryptocoryne wendtii, vallis, hygrphilia polysperma, Ludwigia palustrus, rotala orange juice, Christmas moss and fissidens fontanas, all planted between 15/1/21 and 15/3/21.
10: livestock, 4 dwarf gourami, 5 orange fin danios, 2 leopard danios, 5 ottos 1 adult platy and about 10 juvenile, 1 L134 plec and a number of cherry shrimp.


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Apr 2021)

Fish are friends said:


> im guessing it’s possibly too much light. What do you think


Correct!


----------

